# abbreviation's



## LoRyder (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok I'm semi-new to this, and I've been catching on to some of the abbreviation's used here like BB and LFS. But is there a thread already that has a list of all the abbreviation's?? I looked in the library, but really didn't dive into it so if there is on my bad. If there isn't can we start one and make it a sticky for all us noobs out there lol

Thank you.
~Pun


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*there a thread already that has a list of all the abbreviation's*

Easiest way to find out what an abbreviation/acronym is, ask.
I see new terms all the time.

If you want, start a list.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's more of a web and texting phenomenon than a CF phenomenon it seems. When I first joined I had to Google HTH...I just could not get that one. Google usually works unless it is strictly a fish acronym. Members ask all the time...the one I spell out most often is NLS=New Life Spectrum, a popular fish food.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

It would be a good idea with such a list and then made into a sticky thread by one of the mods or admins on the site, that way it will stay on top and everyone who need it could easy locate the list.

Just to make it clear, dunno if your asking what LFS and BB means so here it is!

BB = Bare Bottom ~ Tank with no substrate.

LFS = Local Fish Shop


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

BB and also mean Beneficial Bacteria


----------



## LoRyder (Sep 15, 2010)

clgkag said:


> BB and also mean Beneficial Bacteria


That's what I thought it ment lol

Ok maybe:

BB = Beneficial Bacteria
bb = Bare Botton

Yes no???


----------



## Wetman (Jul 1, 2010)

I always thought the acronym for a bare bottom was P.a.r.i.s. H.i.l.t.o.n. :wink:


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

Ba-da chingggg

(drum punchline noise)


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Baby Brine? Actually I think that's usually BBS.

<CP> From the Tetra site...that's Copy/Paste, lol, (laugh out loud), omg what have I started, (Oh My God).

AC: Activated carbon, chemical filtration media / alternating current

ALK: Alkalinity, measure of buffering capacity of water

ASAP: As soon as possible, as in "step away from the keyboard and do it NOW!"

Ca: Calcium

CO2: Carbon dioxide

CO3: Carbonate

CYANO: Cyanobacteria

DIY: Do it yourself

dKH: Degrees of carbonate hardness, measure of alkalinity

DO: Dissolve oxygen

DOC: Dissolved organic compounds

Fe: Iron

FO: Fish only, type of marine aquarium

FOWLR: Fish only with live rock, type of marine aquarium

FW: Freshwater

GAC: Granular activated carbon

GAL: Gallon

GPH: Gallons per hour

HCO3: Hydrogen carbonate

HO: High output fluorescent light

ID: Identify/identification

IME: In my experience

IMEO: In my expert opinion

IMO: In my opinion

LFS: Local fish store

Mg: Magnesium

MG/L: Milligrams per litre

Na: Sodium

NaCO3: Sodium carbonate

NaOH: Sodium hydroxide

NH3: Ammonia

NH4: Ammonium

NO: Normal output fluorescent light

NO2: Nitrite

NO3: Nitrate

O2: Oxygen

PC: Power compact fluorescent light

pH: Measure of the concentration of hydrogen ions, <7>7 basic

PO4: Phosphate

PPM: Parts per million, equivalent to mg/l (milligrams per litre)

PSI: Pounds per square inch

PVC: Poly vinyl chloride, used for piping / plumbing

PWC: Partial water change

RO: Reverse osmosis, type of water purification

RO/DI: Reverse osmosis, followed by deionization, type of water purification

RUGF: Reverse flow under gravel filter

SG: Specific gravity

SHO: Super high output fluorescent light, equivalent to power compact fluorescent

SW: Saltwater

TDS: Total dissolved solids

UGF: Under gravel filter

VHO: Very high output fluorescent light


----------

